# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم ترقية الشبكة الى آخر نسخة 4.1.3

## شبكة الناصرة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..*

*تم بحمد الله تطوير الشبكة الى اخر نسخة ..*

*وتم اضافة استايل جديد باللوان المعروفة بها الشبكة ..*

*ووضعه الرئيسي ..*

*وان شاء الله يكون هناك جديد في هذه الفترة ..*

*كل المودة*

----------


## ليلاس

*إن شششآء الله مزيد من الرقي و التألق ..*

*يعطيك العآ إ آ فيـــــــــــة أخوووي ..*

*ع الجهوود الرآ إ آ ئــــــــــعة ..*

*لآ خ ـلآ و لآ عدم التميز ..}*

----------

